# 1ms oder 4ms



## zaptap (18. Juni 2015)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor, sollte auch Gaming tauglich sein, nun hab ich einen üblichen TN-Panel Schirm gefunden, der gute Rezensionen hat, wobei ein mattes Bild nie so mein Ding war. Reaktionszeit 1ms

AOC e2460Sh, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

IPS-Schirm mit 4ms Reaktionszeit, macht das einen Unterschied bei Full-HD Gaming mit 60 Hertz? 

Acer G7 G257HLBIDX, 25" (UM.KG7EE.005) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bin im Zwiespalt, und kann mich nicht wirklich zwischen IPS und TN entscheiden, was meint ihr?

Lg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (18. Juni 2015)

Die Herstellerangaben kannst du schnell wieder vergessen. Eine GtG bei 1ms bringt etwas zu 4ms jedoch zählen der Input Lag und die mittlere Schaltzeit. Bei beiden Monitoren würde ich einen Bogen machen oder nur wenn diese bei tftcentral und prad.de gut abgeschnitten haben in Erwähnung ziehen. Gib uns dein Budget, deine optimale Grösse des Tft und deine Auflösung. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## zaptap (18. Juni 2015)

max 180,-, 24 Zoll reichen, Full HD Auflösung

tftcetral ist down und bei prad.de finde ich nichts dazu. amazon bewertungen hingegen sind sehr positiv, kann man den input lag überhaupt irgendwo nachlesen oder herausfinden bzw haben heute monitore noch einen nennenswert schlechten input lag?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (18. Juni 2015)

Nennenswert ist je nach Monitor spürbar oder nicht. In deinem Fall solltest du dir den DELL U2414H und den Ilayama XB2483HSU anschauen. Wenn es mehr sein soll im Form von geringer Gesamtlatenz wäre 144Hz etwas - LG24GM77-B


----------



## zaptap (18. Juni 2015)

Danker erstmal,

Was macht diese Bildschirme beispielweise besser als die von mir genannten, hast du das auf einer bestimmte Website verglichen? Würde mich interessieren


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (18. Juni 2015)

prad.de und tftcentral wie gesagt. Dort kannst du dir auch die Basics aneignen, wenn Zeit da ist.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2015)

Was willst du denn Spielen?


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juni 2015)

zaptap schrieb:


> Danker erstmal,
> 
> Was macht diese Bildschirme beispielweise besser als die von mir genannten, hast du das auf einer bestimmte Website verglichen? Würde mich interessieren



Beide habe so gut wie keine Ergonomie und beim Acer sind sogar die Produktangaben falsch.
Laut Hersteller soll der auch nen DVI Anschluss haben, ich sehe da aber nur HDMI und VGA und die haben am PC eigentlich nichts verloren.


----------



## zaptap (18. Juni 2015)

alles kommende


----------



## zaptap (18. Juni 2015)

hab mir paar testberichte angesehen, pi mal daumen ist alles unter 10ms gesamtlatenz gut für gaming, kann man heutzutage noch davon ausgehen, dass moderne bildschirme eine derart hohe latenzzeit haben, was sie absolut ungünstig macht? 
kann man zB davon ausgehen, dass der acer g7 und das modell von Dell ziemlich unterschiedliche werte haben?


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juni 2015)

Wenn du Pech hast, hat der Acer nen Inputlag von 10ms oder mehr und da wäre die Geamtlatenz mal schnell bei 16ms und mehr.
Ausserdem ist der Acer in der Form sein Geld nicht Wert.


----------

